# Keeping water troughs from freezing?



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

How cold are we talking about? 

Sometimes it gets down to 19 here and I use a little fish tank filter.Keeps the water from freezing over.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Central Indiana, cold enough that the troughs freeze. A fish tank filter? Can you explain that to me?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not sure how many turnouts you are talking about or where they are in relation to electricity but I use a deicer in my tank. They are not expensive tho they do use electricity of course. Another way to keep them from freezing as quickly is to build an insulated box to fit around the tank. You can cover the top of the tank also, leaving enough room for the horses to get a drink.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

when i lived in indiana we used a pick axe & rubber gloves =D very fun at 5am !

at my current barn in wi we use heaters in the tanks. you can also get solar ones but i dont know how much they cost...


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Solar ones are about $100 a piece. We'll have them at our new barn but one of my friends is at another barn that refuses to allow power to the turnouts. So was just trying to come up with a way to help keep them well.. not frozen lol.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Ssomething like this Walmart.com: Tetra: Whisper Power Filter, 1 ct: Fish

or Walmart.com: Regent: For 5-15 Gallons Aquarium Power Filter, 1 ct: Fish


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Movement or heat are the two ways to keep the water from freezing. Movement can be accomplished by adding a bubbler or other device (such as the filter idea above). Heat would be accomplished by adding a de-icing device or purchasing a contained heated water container. We use the electric tub system and love it.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm in Northern Indiana - I have a tank heater (like this one: Allied Sinking De-icer - 2170712 | Tractor Supply Company) in my tank, I have a heavy duty, outdoor use rated extension cord running it from my garage. Will they let you run an extension cord from the barn out to the paddocks? Make sure you get an outdoor-rated extension cord that can withstand the weather. (I prefer the sinking ones to the floating de-icers, personally, my horses play with the floating ones and pull them out of the tanks)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a tank heater like the others mention. However, I've heard of people putting footballs into the tank and for some reason it keeps it from freezing. Not sure why though.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate everyone's replies and input!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Using a black tarp to cover part of the opening of the water trough can maximize the sunlight energy and help keep it from freezing, or speed up thawing. Leave just enough space so the horses can dip their noses in comfortably, and wrap it around the tank (black absorbs energy, keeping the water warmer longer), and use rocks, bricks, etc to weigh it down around the tank.

The football works by movement. It floats around (wind and horse power may push it around) and it keeps the surface from freezing as fast. A block of untreated wood can do the same thing.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Live in Indiana too. You believe this weather? UGH!! We just purchased a tank heater at Orscheln's Farm and Home. It regulates the temp of water, similar to a fish tank heater, it will only come on when needed. Good Luck!!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I use a water heater that you plug in (theres no way Hotrod can get to the wire) and we put some styrofoam around it. So, Hotrod can't burn himself, or get to it..

I tried the football thing, but he kept taking it out, and playing with it :/

I bought it for $30 at my local Tractor Supply store..


----------



## MagGardens (Jan 5, 2010)

I have had horses all my life, but it is unseasonably cold here this year. Water freezing in troughs usually is a day or two event not something that occurs for weeks upon weeks as I know is the case with some of you. Someone has bound to think of adding something to the water to lower its freezing temperature and not hurting the horses in the process. I put apple cider vinegar in the hot, humid summer to raise the pH of the water to deter algae growth which got me to thinking maybe a salt and/or sugar and/or vinegar additive to the water might work. Maybe a combination of a floating piece of untreated lumber and an additive. I am not a big fan of heating elements in troughs or water buckets and thought maybe there was a simpler, less dangerous answer to the problem. I know if you break the ice and remove it as opposed to leaving it in the trough;that helps. I called the horse council and they said some people add the powdered gatorade to the water. Have any of you tried that? Ideas? thanks


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

From other boards, I have saw alot of people using the powdered Gatorade or electrolytes with success. But They always say, keep a bucket of regular water near, just encase a horse doesn't like it.

I live in Florida so usually its not that cold. But recently its been in the low 20's and I'm having to break the ice every few hours at night (I run on 3 hours of sleep from insomnia). Normally I just leave the hose running on low but it froze last night lol. I add loose salt and minerals into their feed which keeps them drinking. Also, if your concerned about colic, I add warm water and make their grain into mash. Haven't had any colic issues since July (that was hell).So I try to keep as much water in their systems as possible during the winter.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

The amount of salt you need to add would make it very undrinkable for a horse. I've tried it in a bucket, it didnt help at all. 

Our water tank is black, I really dont think that it helps much. I try to keep it out of the elements, and inside the barn overhang/shelter. I keep buckets in the shelter/stalls as well. Those usually take longer to freeze since they're in the barn. You can tell they dont freeze as quickly, because when the trough freezes, the water in the hanging buckets dissapear. Lucky for us we had a stream at the edge of the pasture, its never frozen yet. 

The block of wood is a great idea. I might try that.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

The football works LOL.


----------



## kelster (Jan 5, 2010)

hi, i havent tried it yet myself but apparently a rubber ball or a couple will prevent it as they bob around the water prevennting it to still and freeze apparently,cheap and worth a try i suppose


----------



## kelster (Jan 5, 2010)

just seen your last post so presuming you tried it alresdy haha


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I LOVE my tank heater. It's very small but it heats up a 100 gallon tank like a dream. 

mine looks exactly like this : http://langeagsystems.com/images/020----.jpg


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought a heated bucket, but we dont know if the outlets in the barn have a ground interupter. If something happens with the bucket it will prevent the water from getting electrified. Thats the biggest concern I have. 

I like the floaters but I would never leave on in the tank unattended, a horse could very easily pull it out or eat at the wires.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I never leave it in the tank while the horses are in the pasture. They come in at night, so I put it in then and take it out when they go out. I was terrified that they would electricute themselves. My horses are extremely accident prone. lol

I also have heated buckets for the stalls. I love them.


----------



## AKHorseeGal (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure if it works, but my cousins claim putting a tennis ball in works - seems pretty cost effective to me!! 
x


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Haven't read the other posts, so not sure if this was mentioned - I've heard putting a tennis ball in the trough prevents it from freezing as its bobbing around all the time!


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

whoops.. lol, didn't read the post above mine.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Put a stick in the bucket (a thick stick) and you can just move it around when you want to bust it. That's what I do.


----------

